# Poll: Best Pier Myrtle Beach Area



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

What would you say is the best pier for catching fish in the Myrtle Beach area? I'm talking whiting, spot, croaker, blues, flounder, drum, and trout. Not specialty fishing like Kings etc. I know it depends on the day time of year etc...but if all things were equal and you had one day to go and wanted to catch some quality fish, which would it be? Cherry Grove, Apache, 2nd Ave., MBSP, Springmaid, Surfside, or Garden City?


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Garden City IMO


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Springmaid.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

I gota say it would be MBSP, thats the pier I have had the best luck at.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Springmaid, Apache, Garden City in that order. They're all good, Springmaid is tops for me as I stay at a hotel closest to it.


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

Garden City, Apache, then Springmaid in that order in my personal opinion.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Apache. Its not as crowded, and its the only one I've been too haha.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

arich_5 said:


> What would you say is the best pier for catching fish in the Myrtle Beach area? I'm talking whiting, spot, croaker, blues, flounder, drum, and trout. Not specialty fishing like Kings etc. I know it depends on the day time of year etc...but if all things were equal and you had one day to go and wanted to catch some quality fish, which would it be? Cherry Grove, Apache, 2nd Ave., MBSP, Springmaid, Surfside, or Garden City?


If no fish are around, none of the piers are worth a chit. If Racewire20 and I are on the pier together, another pier is the best place to fish. HA

1. Apache/Garden City/Springmaid - Since size doesn't matter, I'll put GC here with the others. HA All are good.
2. Cherry Grove - I'm in the minority on this site (I think), but I have some fond memories on that pier.
3. MBSP/Surfside - Back in the day, MBSP was a very good pier to fish. There was some good surf structure off the south side then.

I've never fished/been to 2nd. Ave.

Parking: GC hands down; that shade is nice
Facilities: Apache hands down, because of the bathroom halfway so you don't have to walk all the way back to the pierhouse


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

springmaid gets my vote


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Springmaid is the one I like the most

ron


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Garden City .......


----------



## dutchbros (Jun 3, 2012)

Springmaid


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Garden City,Apache,Springmaid


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

westernny said:


> Garden City,Apache,Springmaid


This seems like the consensus Top 3. I've been to Apache once before but not the other 2. Gonna try to make it to all 3 this summer. Thanks for the replies.


----------

